

Dumped Cappuccino and switched to Ember - acclivitynyc
http://blog.acclivitynyc.com/post/64981755172/dumped-cappuccino-and-switched-to-ember

======
movewebforward
Yeah, couldn't agree more, we tried Cappuccino out also a few years ago, but
big download size scared us of deploying our prototype.

